# Marriott Beachplace Towers, 12/13 and 12/14



## melissy123 (Nov 26, 2014)

Need 2 nights specifically at Marriott Beachplace Towers in FLL for my brother and sister-in-law.  He already has reservations elsewhere, but I'm at this property for the 2 nights, and thought it would be nice if we were in the same place.

Studio or 1 bedroom needed for 12/13 and 12/14. ONLY at Marriott Beachplace Towers


----------

